# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Εταιρεία συμπληρωμάτων Rohnfried για περιστέρια

## lazaros

Η μία από της ποιό καλές εταιρείες που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα που σου είπα Νίκο.

https://hesse-tierpharma.de/de/roehnfried

----------


## Niva2gr

Άλλαξα τον τίτλο του θέματος γιατί ο τίτλος που είχες δώσει εσύ δεν έλεγε τίποτα για το θέμα.

Λάζαρε, να σου υπενθυμήσω οτι ανοίγοντας ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ αναφέρεσαι σε όλα τα μέλη, και όχι μόνο στον Νίκο. Για πολλοστή φορά επαναλαμβάνω οτι για να μιλάμε με συγκεκριμένα μέλη υπάρχουν τα π.μ. (προσωπικά μηνύματα).

Εξήγησε λοιπόν σε όλους μας, τί είναι αυτή η εταιρεία, και τί κατασκευάζει;

----------


## lazaros

Αν θες Μαρία βάλε το όνομα της εταιρείας (Röhnfried), ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρον.

Απευθύνομαι στον Νίκο γιατί ο Νίκος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με περιστέρια ταχυδρόμους και θέλω να του δείξω κάποιες καλές εταιρείες.

Η εταιρεία αυτή  εξειδικεύεται σε φάρμακα και συμπληρώματα περιστεριών έτσι τι να πω στα άλλα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με άλλα είδη πουλιών.

Στην Comed που έχει και προιόντα για άλλα είδη πουλιών τους το είπα.

Και όταν απευθύνομαι στον Νίκο δεν πάει να πει ότι αγνοώ τα άλλα παιδιά.

Λάθο,λάθος αλλά αισθάνομαι τον Νίκο σαν δικό μου άνθρωπο και ας μην τον ξέρω,είναι η αλληλεγγύη που υπάρχει μεταξύ των περιστεράδων που αν δεν έχεις περιστέρια δεν μπορείς να την καταλάβεις.

----------

